# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Aprobación del decreto de autoconsumo

## termopar

> El Gobierno aprueba hoy el decreto de autoconsumo sin cambios significativos
> Publicado por Ramón Roca
> 
> España ya tiene el autoconsumo regulado. El Gobierno va a aprobar este viernes en el Consejo de Ministros el Real Decreto por el que se regulan las condiciones administrativas, técnicas y económicas de las modalidades de suministro de energía eléctrica con autoconsumo y producción con autoconsumo. Este nombre tan largo es la norma definitiva que el Ministerio de Industria va a llevar a La Moncloa esta mañana. 
> 
> El cambio de nombre del decreto es una de las pocas modificaciones que el Gobierno ha realizado del borrador presentado en junio. Han pasado cuatro meses. Más tiempo del que se presuponía el equipo de José Manuel Soria y Alberto Nadal. Se han presentado muchísimas alegaciones pero no han servido para mucho, ni el dictamen del Consejo de Estado, contrario a varias medidas, ha posibilitado que realmente haya cambios significativos respecto al proyecto de real decreto.
> 
> El Gobierno va a mantener los cargos económicos. El principal de ellos, que tanto ha traído por la calle de la amargura al sector prorrenovable y a buena parte de la sociedad, el también denominado ‘impuesto al sol’, se mantiene sin cambios, al igual que la mayoría de tasas. El propósito del Gobierno es que no se le vaya de las manos otra vez el sistema eléctrico, es decir, que los costes no se disparen y se vuelva a crear déficit de tarifa. El Ministerio cree que, después de provocar un terremoto en el sector para acabar con el déficit del sistema, no puede destruir lo alcanzado por el sector y volver a caer en la misma piedra. Pero sobre todo, tan pronto. 
> 
> ...


Sin comentarios.
Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/el...ignificativos/

----------


## termopar

Más enlaces: http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...35_118022.html
http://www.elmundo.es/economia/2015/...2328b4594.html
http://www.elconfidencial.com/tecnol...trico_1054358/
http://www.energiadiario.com/publica...e-autoconsumo/
http://www.energiadiario.com/publica...e-autoconsumo/

----------

